
Logarithmic calendar view - shawndumas
http://www.marco.org/2010/03/28/more-ideas-than-time-logarithmic-calendar-view
======
dandelany
Great article, I've often considered building a similar interface. However, I
disagree with "I don’t care about the past". There are many events which,
though they happened in the past, have a direct impact on my future schedule.

For example, one of my biggest weaknesses is making sure I've replied to all
e-mails which require follow-ups in a timely manner. Lately I've been using
Outlook's "Follow Up" flag for this purpose with some success. A calendar
program which showed me all of my un-followed-up e-mails, including a visual
cue to remind me of how long ago it was sent, would be ideal. Also, ongoing
events/projects would benefit from this style.

I think my ideal calendar interface would be a screen split into thirds, with
the middle representing today, and the left and right sides representing the
past and future, respectively, on a logarithmic scale. Maybe someday I'll get
around to building it.

